# Dana 30 inner axle shield install tool



## JoeSixPack74 (Aug 6, 2013)

So after two unsuccessful attempts to install this one seal at $10 a try I came up with this.  In the beginning I was using a 36mm socket with a bunch of 1/2 extensions to put it in.  What I had was a 1 5/16" socket 3/4" drive.  So I took a 3/4" to 1/2" socket adapter and turned it down to fit inside a 3/4" pipe.




It was fit into the end of the pipe.




Then the socket was fitted on the adapter and pounded into place.




Now I can hopefully get the rest of the diff carrier installed and under my Jeep.


----------



## mtnlvr (Aug 6, 2013)

Good idea, takes all the slop out from using the extensions.


----------



## gregg (Jan 13, 2015)

How hard was it to get the races out of the case? Did you have to use a case spreader to get carrier out? They make a end seal for the  very end of the shaft so your seals in case don't have to put up with as much dirt ? Often wondered if they work or just hold filth and condensation  in housing ? One part that not broke on me in my jeep been the Dana 30 other than ball joints. :thinking:


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dana 30 did not require a case spreader.  Just two pry bars to lift the diff from the pumpkin.  I don't use the end seals.  My 79 CJ-7 did not have them.  Races come out easy with a brass punch from he backside.  Use the same brass punch to install them as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (Jan 16, 2015)

You should check this out.. End of tube seals.. Not a stock seal. I'm not sure I like the idea? I can see good . I can see bad..
Thank you for the reply.

Oh forgot I think I seen these 20 bucks cheaper on e-bay.




http://www.4wheelparts.com/Drivetra...le-Tube-Seals.aspx?t_c=12&t_s=237&t_pt=101188




Part Number: MIDMG21104 Outer Axle Tube Seals                                 








*Ten Factory Dana 30/44 Silver Outer Axle Tube Seals *
                Qualifies for Free Shipping When You Spend Over $75
 
0.0
(No reviews)
Be the first to
Write a Review

Fits 1987 to 2014 Wrangler
1984 to 2001 XJ Cherokee
 With Jeep Dana 30 and Dana 44 Front Axles
Machined Form Billet Aluminum
 Double Lip Seal
 Accommodates Factory And After Market Axle Shafts
 Silver Anodized For Good Looks And Corrosion Protection
 Easy Access Zerk Fittings
 Will Not Work With Passenger Side Vacuum Disconnect Two Piece Axle Shaft

 *XCanadian Customers*

See full cost for this item when checking out online.


*$63.00*
Qty:
Add To WishList
Checkout


----------

